# Mac's River Runner VS Rock Hopper



## the fisherman guy (Mar 18, 2014)

Fellas, I am looking at buying one of these units and am wondering who has experience with either or both. 

The River Runner looks pretty light duty, but likely doesn't effect motor performance as much as the Rock Hopper. 

River Runner:






Rock Hopper:





It will be going on a Yamaha 25hp 2 stroke, short leg. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the river runner and love it. The river I'm on is shallow with a gravel and rock bottom. I would have had to replace my prop a few times without it.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was thinking about making something similar to the river runner from stainless plate...I'm fairly good with my MIG welder - anything special about it that might make that difficult? It looks like I'd have to start with uncut pieces bolted to the sides of the skeg & then mark off where to cut to line everything else up off of those positions - but that sounds too easy for something that retails for $130+


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345344#p345344 said:


> onthewater102 » Tue Mar 18, 2014 1:05 pm[/url]"]I was thinking about making something similar to the river runner from stainless plate...I'm fairly good with my MIG welder - anything special about it that might make that difficult? It looks like I'd have to start with uncut pieces bolted to the sides of the skeg & then mark off where to cut to line everything else up off of those positions - but that sounds too easy for something that retails for $130+


If you have the material and can weld give it a try. On the other side of the skeg is a backing plate with the same bolt hole pattern.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2014)

Is it all stainless hardware connecting it to the skeg? I wasn't sure if they used something with a lower sheer strength to allow the guard to sheer off rather than risk running a crack up into the gear housing in the event of a nasty hit.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a river runner and it has payed for itself several times over. The rock hopper makes no sense to me as it adds about 6" total length to the lower unit so now it will bottom out in 6" less water than what it did before.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

Again - is the hardware that attaches it to the skeg a softer material (brass, aluminum?) or does it appear to be stainless?


----------



## the fisherman guy (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345412#p345412 said:


> onthewater102 » 19 Mar 2014, 10:11[/url]"]Again - is the hardware that attaches it to the skeg a softer material (brass, aluminum?) or does it appear to be stainless?



I'm sure you can interchange your own hardware choice with relative ease, at minimal cost.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345412#p345412 said:


> onthewater102 » Wed Mar 19, 2014 10:11 am[/url]"]Again - is the hardware that attaches it to the skeg a softer material (brass, aluminum?) or does it appear to be stainless?


It appears to be stainless it's not rusting after 4 years.


----------



## MDCrappie (Mar 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345366#p345366 said:


> stevesecotec02 » Tue Mar 18, 2014 7:40 pm[/url]"]I have a river runner and it has payed for itself several times over. The rock hopper makes no sense to me as it adds about 6" total length to the lower unit so now it will bottom out in 6" less water than what it did before.



Pretty sure the Rock Hopper only extends down about 2" or so. It looks like a lot more but the majority of the bracket is actually just covering the skeg. Big disadvantage with the River Runner is that you can strike the "bullet" part of the lower unit and then you are dead in the water. Any strike with the Rock Hopper and the motor swings up (assuming you have the tilt unlocked).

I have a home made stainless cage the is similar to the Rock Hopper in that it attached to the anti-ventilation plate and also on the skeg below the prop. Striking any submerged object will result in the motor tilting up and over it. My guard adds about a 1/2" to the skeg


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2014)

This design is the best of both worlds with the additional benefit of the prop-guard...luv it.

Though it might be a bit of a weed trap around here... I hate to trade off on the basis of convenience over safety.


----------

